# [POLL] What Keyboard Are You Using?



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

*What Keyboard Are You Using?*​
Stock ICS Keyboard2540.98%Swifykey1524.59%Smart Keyboard Pro11.64%Perfect Keyboard00.00%Go Keyboard00.00%Swype/SlideIT1422.95%Touchpal Keyboard11.64%Other58.20%


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Just curious as to what everyone's using. Vote and post why you're using it.

*Smart Keyboard Pro*

Ability to change skins with zip files
Calibration with excellent corrections
Ability to change height of keyboard
Option to remove certain keys around


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a themed stock keyboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

SwiftKey x hands down the best.... Next word predictions, you can't touch that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Stock. It has BlindType which is awesome.


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I an using Thumb Keyboard. I like that you have several skins. and that you have the arrow keys on the bottom. It also nice that you can choose between several different layouts, or create your own.









Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered GNex.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

for the the longest time, I was on a hunt for keyboard that had the perfect layout and size of the keys. sadly, I just couldn't find one: at least not w/o purchasing every keyboard on the market for which I had no intention of doing. so I settled on SwiftKey X keyboard which seems to have the best predictions and the layout is decent too. 
although, for typing landscape the thumbkeyboard is very good/comfortable. I wish there were a way to make my phone display one keyboard when in portrait and another when in landscape. 
anyway, SwiftKey X is what I use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Thumb keyboard is what I use. I use because I love the split lay out makes typing easier for me. There are about 8 different layouts available. Also love the many different themes that you can use and also the fact you can change the background of the keyboard also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are ssome of the themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I was a Swype user and stood by it for the longest time. I still like Swype and would love to see official GNex support, but have recently started using SwiftkeyX and haven't looked back. It makes texting so easy! it's predictions are amazing and save you a lot of time.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

+3 for thumb keyboard. It isn't even an option.


----------



## SoDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

I've tried every keyboard but smart keyboard (which sounds intriguing!) and I always end up back on thumb keyboard. I change the heights to my liking, make the space bar bigger (I hit "b" often instead) and its good to go.

Swiftkey offers better predictions but I like to type fast and typically never look at the predictions. So for me thumb keyboard is almost perfect!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

Swype!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DenMarq30 (Jun 6, 2011)

I personally like FlexT9. Out of all the swype style keyboards it works the best for me. Just wish it had some themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Keyboard manager

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

SwiftKey x is where I always come back to. Thumb keyboard and super keyboard are great but SwiftKey can read my mind. Nothing like only actually typing half of a word and tapping space bar for the rest of a sentence.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Just curious as to what everyone's using. Vote and post why you're using it.
> 
> *Smart Keyboard Pro*
> 
> ...


Can I have your skin!?


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Perfect keyboard. Suck it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Messagease! Really fast and accurate once you get used to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

\


monky_1 said:


> SwiftKey x is where I always come back to. Thumb keyboard and super keyboard are great but SwiftKey can read my mind. Nothing like only actually typing half of a word and tapping space bar for the rest of a sentence.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I heard it gets better at predicting what you have to say as you use it more...true/false?[/size]


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes. Swiftkey logs/indexes your messages (it can optionally analyze your gmail, twitter, facebook, etc...) accounts to get an idea of your style and keywords.
at times i literally seems like magic when all of a sudden it suggests the exact word(s) that you're looking for.

anyway, if you take predications out of the equation than I'd say that Thumb Keyboard seems to be the nicest one. Its flexibility in layouts/options just make it a very fast keyboard to use.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

For me, nothing compares to swype. I definitely like the improvements to the stock keyboard, I couldn't stand it in gingerbread. Though even with blindtype I find I get more errors and it's definitely still not as fast. With swype I barely have to look at the keyboard and it's still lightning fast. Not to mention one handed texting. With one hand, especially combined with the GNex's massive screen, one handed texting is near impossible with the stock keyboard, with swype, I only ever need one finger in the first place so it's always good to go!

I also like that I can swype a password, so if anyone ever see's me enter my passwords it's only useful to them if they have my phone; they can't figure out my password and use it on their own devices.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

/threadjack

how do you get swype running on gnex, it isnt officially supported yet

/threadjackover

for now ICS till i can figure out swype


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

I loved smart keyboard pro, but when I got ics, the voice button was for old android os. I love the ics live type option. Does anyone know if the dev changed it finally or possibly how I could change it myself? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk0t24 (Jun 10, 2011)

SwiftKey X for me


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm using A.I.Type keyboard. I find it to be more accurate for my typing and I love the navigation keys!!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Themed ICS blue stock keyboard by GsxrDon. I just love the functionality and feel of it. If only the keys were a lil bigger


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwiftKey X

The prediction engine and accuracy are great! The themes are nice, but it would be better if custom themes were supported. I have been extremely happy with SwiftKey X and cannot find anything that makes my input more efficient.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Just a themed stock keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's what I'm using. Themed stock keyboard is great!!


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

A.I Type, it's prediction is way better than swiftkey. It's my go to keyboard until gnex gets a legit Swype beta.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

